# Any Canadian Tax Software for the Mac?



## Famularo

I finally converted to a Mac, and happy to be a Mac newbie. Although, I need to file my 2006 taxes, and annoyed if I must power up my dinosaur pc. Does Intuit Quicktax have a Mac version? others?


----------



## monokitty

Purchasing tax software for one-time only use is pointless and unnecessarily expensive. Do your taxes online. QuickTaxWeb. You can file multiple T4 slips, and multiple individuals through this site (the same site I use to file my own taxes). If you must use installable software, TaxTron for Mac will do the job as well.


----------



## 10macs

I've used TaxTron for many years. It works fine but technical support is very poor.


----------



## djstp

i used taxtron last year for the first time... and it was the worst experience ever...


----------



## Famularo

looks like quicktaxweb may be the ideal solution.
I'm far from being an expert with Macs, but I would think that during the past few years, there has been an increased shift from pc to mac users, hence why I would have expected Intuit to have an installable mac version.


----------



## Kirtland

Have a look at http://ufile.ca/default.asp I have been using the web based version for 3 years with good success.


----------



## madgunde

I'll put my vote in for Ufile.ca. Been using them for the last 3 years for mine and my wife's returns. Used to be a QuickTax for Mac user, but got tired of their sh!tty Mac support, and premium price for the Mac version.


----------



## krs

I have used ufile for a couple of years as well.
Works very well for me - great for students or low income individuals because below a certain annual income, it's free.
Otherwise the fee is very nominal - I'm sure a lot less than buying any tax software.


----------



## monokitty

> ...great for students or low income individuals because below a certain annual income, it's free.


Same deal applies to QuickTaxWeb users.


----------



## Bighead

djstp said:


> i used taxtron last year for the first time... and it was the worst experience ever...


Couldn't agree more...

TaxTron works like an unfinished product.


----------



## crawford

The ufile.ca online product is excellent.
One advantage of the packaged version is the ability to import your Quicktax file from last year and convert it for use in Ufile. Don't know whether the online version supports this function, though.


----------



## bmovie

I have been using QuickTax for over 10 years now and really dont' have a problem firing up the PC to use it. Glad that they stopped making for the Mac because I didnt' like to spend double for the Mac version.


----------



## Fox

Personally, I won't file on-line and I won't use an on-line tax package because I don't want my personal information floating around in webspace. There is a hard drive-based alternative called myTax (get it here. It's Canadian, it's set up on an Excel spreadsheet and it costs $10. I've used it for two years and am going to keep using it. The 2006 version isn't out yet but if you go to the website and leave your email, the developer will notify you when it's ready. In past years he's had it ready in late January.


----------



## krs

As far as I remember, Ufile uses a secure web connection, so there is no real additional risk of your personal info floating around in webspace.
Same security as ordering on line.

And is myTax CCRA approved? I wouldn't use anything that isn't.


----------



## jdurston

I've been using Ufile for the past three years as well. I've been very happy with it. I can see how using a online service could be a privacy issue. It's a personal decision.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

This same thread comes up every year, sometimes more.

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q="tax+software"+site:ehmac.ca&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

I don't think anything has changed regarding Quicktax for the Mac. They dropped their Canadian Mac version a few years ago. I seem to remember reading somewhere that there was a rumour it might come back, but I haven't found that.

Grifftax, Taxtron are really bad. I've never used a Mac app that was as pull-your-hair-out-and-scream-in-frustration terrible as this. I haven't seen the new version, who knows, maybe they've improved it.

I'm interested in the Excel spreadsheet tax software. Thanks, I'll check that out.

As far as the online tax companies, I'm still a bit wary. It seems like they rent server space to store your info, so they may not have direct control over what happens to it. I emailed Ufile in 2004 and posted their response on ehMac at the time, in the Tax Software thread. Here is what they said at the time:



> Thank-you for your email and interest in UFile.ca
> 
> In response to your question all data and server equipment is stored in an off site facility with 24 hour security. The facility is operated by a company that provides this service to many other internet companies all requiring the same high level of security.
> 
> Furthermore, all data is shielded with 128 bit encryption. This is precisely the same security protocol used by all major Canadian banks, financial institutions and brokerage houses to protect their data.
> 
> Your data is so secure that should you lose or forget your password even we are not able to help you. You also have full control over your account. If you do not wish for us to keep your information on our secure system, you have the option to completely wipe your file from UFile (Click go to utilities when logging in).
> 
> And finally we have been operating in the tax software business in Canada for almost 15 years and have handled and transmitted millions of tax files for chartered accounts, tax prepares and taxpayers without incident.
> 
> I hope that I have answered your question and that you will decide to use UFile.ca to file your tax return this year and for many years to come.
> 
> Regards,
> Cyndie on behalf of the UFile Team
> www.ufile.ca (http://www.ufile.ca)


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

The MyTax Excel spreadsheets look good, but for me I need the Business Income forms since I'm self-employed. Too bad.


----------



## RC51Pilot

*QuickTaxWeb for me...*

Been using it every year for a few years now.

It is very secure - everything is over SSL. Also, for those of you that are skeptical about their storage practices - most companies offering services that persist data use third party vendors that specialize in that very thing. In fact, most larger online applications are hosted off site in order to make them more secure - both for privacy and for integrity. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if Apple's On-line store is hosted by a 3rd party.

Personally, I don't worry about online security, but I guess that's because I am a software developer for these types of web applications. The key is to ensure you are on a secure connection - SSL certificates are only issued by certified authorities and use 128bit encryption. That is very strong encryption and extremely difficult to crack without the appropriate keys.


----------



## dona83

ufile.ca gave me a $450 mistake back in 2003. No thanks, been using quicktaxweb.ca every since.


----------



## Fox

RC51Pilot said:


> Personally, I don't worry about online security, but I guess that's because I am a software developer for these types of web applications. The key is to ensure you are on a secure connection - SSL certificates are only issued by certified authorities and use 128bit encryption. That is very strong encryption and extremely difficult to crack without the appropriate keys.


It isn't just on-line piracy that I worry about; it's also information that is stored "securely" somewhere, but ends up being stolen anyway. Anyone remember the "secure" Royal Bank files that ended up stolen from an employee's hard drive? There have been numerous similar incidents.


----------



## krs

dona83 said:


> ufile.ca gave me a $450 mistake back in 2003. No thanks, been using quicktaxweb.ca every since.


Interesting!
Can you elaborate? I assume the $450 was not in your favour.
Was Ufile CCRA approved at that time?
All my income tax submissions with Ufile (2003-2005) were dead on which is really what I expected with CCRA approved software.


----------



## krs

Fox said:


> It isn't just on-line piracy that I worry about; it's also information that is stored "securely" somewhere, but ends up being stolen anyway. Anyone remember the "secure" Royal Bank files that ended up stolen from an employee's hard drive? There have been numerous similar incidents.


Fair enough, but that information is no different than what you employer or financial institution has and store somewhere which is not as secure as you would like it to be.
The best defence against identity theft (other than only providing the info on an absolute 'must have' basis) is to check your credit report every once in a while.


----------



## madgunde

bmovie said:


> I have been using QuickTax for over 10 years now and really dont' have a problem firing up the PC to use it. Glad that they stopped making for the Mac because I didnt' like to spend double for the Mac version.


Um, just because they make it for the Mac, doesn't mean you had to buy the Mac version. I agree with your sentiment regarding overcharging Mac users, but having them stop making the Mac version as opposed to making a better, cheaper Mac version is a step backwards in my opinion.


----------



## madgunde

Fox said:


> Personally, I won't file on-line and I won't use an on-line tax package because I don't want my personal information floating around in webspace. There is a hard drive-based alternative called myTax (get it here. It's Canadian, it's set up on an Excel spreadsheet and it costs $10. I've used it for two years and am going to keep using it. The 2006 version isn't out yet but if you go to the website and leave your email, the developer will notify you when it's ready. In past years he's had it ready in late January.


I think your personal information is more at risk of being stolen if it gets lost in the mail than if it's transmitted online in a secure fashion. The main information that would be useful to an identity thief would be your name, address, DOB and SIN. All of this is communicated via postal mail more than once. At least when you file online, you transmit the data directly to CCRA in an encrypted fashion, seems more secure than putting an envelope in a mailbox and keeping your fingers crossed that it doesn't get lost.


----------



## SkyHook

>


----------



## barry123

Complete list of products available for netfile .. this year and for previous years can be found here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NETFILE

Cute tax as mentioned above is already certified (It is the first one certified this year).

For non netfile software, I know of 3..

http://freetax.surf.to/
http://www.peeltech.ca/mytax.shtml
http://pacificcoast.net/~gthompson/

Happy hunting.


----------



## Kirtland

madgunde said:


> I think your personal information is more at risk of being stolen if it gets lost in the mail than if it's transmitted online in a secure fashion. The main information that would be useful to an identity thief would be your name, address, DOB and SIN. All of this is communicated via postal mail more than once. At least when you file online, you transmit the data directly to CCRA in an encrypted fashion, seems more secure than putting an envelope in a mailbox and keeping your fingers crossed that it doesn't get lost.


I totally agree. Same with online banking, it is easier to get your visa number from the garbage or mail than from the net. Easier to get your bank card and pin number in person than online. Easier to steal your wallet than to steal your ID online. Neither one is fool proof, but I believe online is more secure.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Kirtland said:


> I totally agree. Same with online banking, it is easier to get your visa number from the garbage or mail than from the net. Easier to get your bank card and pin number in person than online. Easier to steal your wallet than to steal your ID online. Neither one is fool proof, but I believe online is more secure.


Yes, I may be getting paranoid. I'm not really worried about the data transmission as much as the storage of the data. I use online banking without really worrying about it, partially because I keep very accurate records of my own and I know that the bank would have to make good if their system went down or was compromised. 

The online tax companies say it's kept in a secure facility and kept encrypted so that even they couldn't read it. I guess one can just choose to take their word on these points. It does seem odd to me that they don't readily put that info on their web sites and I had to email them to get those assurances.

As far as being easier to steal info from a person than steal from a server, this is true. The difference is that while it may be more difficult to hack into a server, or bribe someone to give you access, the payoff could be huge and will attract people who are looking for that big payoff. Since we don't really know anything about the server facilities that these various companies keep, it's hard to evaluate how difficult it could be. 

Maybe the info that one of these companies has is on a couple of PCs in an industrial park in Markham, using a consumer level security system on the building and standard lock hardware. Telling someone "secure facility" in an email can mean a lot of things. Recent problems with some large companies having their systems hacked for customer info show that there are some people who can do this and will do this. If they are looking for ID theft, what better than a database containing massive amounts of personal info, linked to SIN numbers?

As I said, maybe I'm being paranoid, but I'd just like to keep that info on my own system here in the boonies, on my own encrypted .dmg, that no one is likely to ever be targeting.


----------

